# AGR ( when to Join )



## mgn57 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a paid reservation. Jan 24.2013 DER to CHI.	CHI to NOL ( Roomette ).

To get the 500 AGR Points, it makes sense to wait till late Oct. to join the AGR program. However, AGR is running a promotion to buy Points.

I paid 431.20 for my reservation.

I need to buy 15000 points for this reservation.

 

If I buy 10000 points before the end of Sept. I will get 13000 points at a cost of $270. If I buy the remaining 2000 Points in January it will cost me another 54 (my total to buy will be 270+54=314 +*43.12*=*367.12* ) The *43.12* would be cancellation penalty.

if I Buy the points I will still save _*$ 64.08*_.

 

The other option is to wait and maybe there will be a 50% Bonus for buying points. If this happens then my cost will be *$ 270+43.12= $313.20*. This would be a saving of _*$ 118.08*_

The other option is transfer SPG Points. On a Cost basis, this does not seem to be a great option. Unless SPG gives bonus points. has this ever happened ??


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 31, 2012)

In order to get the signup bomus, you must travel within 90 days of registerinf, Hiwever it does not have to be a lomg trip - ot even round trip! I do not know where you live, but say Chicago, You coukf ride Amtrak to Glenview one way from Chicagi and the other way on METRA1 That would qualify!


----------



## mgn57 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.	I live in Canada. ( Toronto area ). I am visiting New Orleans. One Day out of the Blur thought about Amtrak. When I booked my train travel. Actually at the time it was cheaper to fly. But thought about just for fun of it and experience take the train.


----------



## jerichowhiskey (Sep 1, 2012)

You should subscribe to the Amtrak emails (bottom right of their homepage). You might run into another AGR sign-up promotion like I did a few months ago when they offered 1,000 points.


----------



## mgn57 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you, I just re applied to get their emails. Hopefully, I will get lucky.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 1, 2012)

mgn57 said:


> If I Buy the points I will still save _*$ 64.08*_.


&


mgn57 said:


> The other option is to wait and maybe there will be a 50% Bonus for buying points.


1. In my view saving $65 is not a good use of AGR points. My last ticket was going for around USD $1,700 but only cost me $425 for a savings of roughly $1,300. Now that's a good use of points. Or you could simply sign up for the AGR credit card and snag an easy 32,000 AGR points from a pack of gum.

2. I would say that the chances for another 50% bonus sale are looking rather slim. September of 2011 was the one and only time this was available and we've now reached September 2012 with no hint of a larger bonus on the horizon. Remember that AGR points are technically sold through points.com and so the 50% bonus may not even have been entirely up to Amtrak anyway.

3. SPG often provides substantial bonuses for airline transfers that meet or exceed 20,000 points on a regular basis so it makes sense that you would ask about this. However to the best of my understanding in the case of Amtrak the usual bonuses do not apply, although sloppy advertising emails have erroneously implied otherwise in the past.

4. The 500 point sign-up bonus isn't very significant on its own, but assuming you are not pressed for time I would recommend waiting to sign up until you're within a 180 day window of your travel (90 days before or after).

Hope that helps!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 1, 2012)

TS - Just wondering by what you mean when you said 90 days before or after? ^_^ You can only earn points for a trip taken up to 21 days before you registered for AGR! If a trip was 22 days before you registered for AGR, you're out of luck! Those points are bye-bye!


----------



## mgn57 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions.

I dont think I qualify for the Credit card points. I live in Canada. The credit card is for US Residents only.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 2, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> TS - Just wondering by what you mean when you said 90 days before or after? ^_^ You can only earn points for a trip taken up to 21 days before you registered for AGR! If a trip was 22 days before you registered for AGR, you're out of luck! Those points are bye-bye!


AGR states that you can earn your sign-up bonus so long as you travel within 90 days after signing up. However, my understanding is that you only need points from travel to _post_ during those 90 days. The trip itself could have occurred prior to signing up and the system apparently won't know any better. Since you can request points adjustments up to 90 days after travel you essentially have a 180 day window to work with. It's been a while since I looked into this and it's entirely possible that something has changed, either on the technical level or the policy level, but I have described the situation to the best of my understanding.



mgn57 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I dont think I qualify for the Credit card points. I live in Canada. The credit card is for US Residents only.


Yeah, I suppose that won't help you unfortunately. On the other hand, I'd happily trade an AGR card for a Canadian passport any day of the week. :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Sep 2, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > TS - Just wondering by what you mean when you said 90 days before or after? ^_^ You can only earn points for a trip taken up to 21 days before you registered for AGR! If a trip was 22 days before you registered for AGR, you're out of luck! Those points are bye-bye!
> ...


Those already registered can request adjustments/credit for missing trips up to 90 days after travel. But that's only for existing members.

If you travel and did not register prior to travel, then according to the T & C you only have 21 days to register and request credit for those points. If you want until day 22 to register, AGR will not give you points for that trip.


----------

